# Need help finding blacks!



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

I want to get in on the early black action, but I don't know where they grow! I have pretty much mastered finding the big yellows under elms, but in 15 years of hunting in Central Indiana I have never found a single black! What trees do they associate with? Do they prefer moist lowland, or elevated hillside? Leafy litter? Dark sandy soil? Any advise would definitely be appreciated!


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Go south Indy. Look for popular trees. hillsides with sun, leafy litter the best,, Dark sandy soil,,, in Indiana? good luck


----------



## ohio_morelmadness (Apr 18, 2013)

try along gravel county roads with poplar cherry and elm trees around......found 8 blacks and 4 blondes yesterday


----------

